# Peachtree 25% off (almost) everything...



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Now through July 4th...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

There goes the grocery money!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Yea.. but what a way to go!! 

Just a pinch <of sawdust> between your cheek and gums.. Walnut, it *satisfies*!


----------

